# The Office 12/14/06 - "A Benihana Christmas"



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Post away. For those not in the know, Harold Ramis, famous comedy god, directed tonight's episode.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I loved it when Michael sang -I've got two tickets to paradise,
pack your bags and we'll leave the day after tommorrow!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I can't believe the blatent racism. The fact that Michael couldn't tell them apart was just wrong. WRONG!








Good thing he had a marker.


----------



## JC Hollywood FL (May 17, 2004)

"We have vodka!"

"Lots of it!"


----------



## JC Hollywood FL (May 17, 2004)

Of course the ending was great, with Jim getting back into his prankster role with Pam.

As usual, lots of awkward moments with Michael, but it's all good.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't come into your home and take your hello kitty backpack


----------



## SparkleMotion (Feb 2, 2004)

Okay, I missed some episodes. What was with the two dudes who showed up at the end and said "...too soon." ?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

SparkleMotion said:


> Okay, I missed some episodes. What was with the two dudes who showed up at the end and said "...too soon." ?


LOL, that was Oscar and his lover. Oscar has been gone since the beginning of the season due to him being outed by Michael.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

JC Hollywood FL said:


> Of course the ending was great, with Jim getting back into his prankster role with Pam.
> 
> As usual, lots of awkward moments with Michael, but it's all good.


hmmm.. what did I miss? I didn't see Jim getting involved in any pranks with Pam. The only one I saw was when he pulled the one about slaughtering the goose at the restaurant.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

slydog75 said:


> hmmm.. what did I miss? I didn't see Jim getting involved in any pranks with Pam. The only one I saw was when he pulled the one about slaughtering the goose at the restaurant.


At the very end, before he left the office, Jim turned to Pam and gave her an assignment to give to Dwight, and they tricked Dwight into waiting on the rooftop of the office for a helicopter. They then texted him that he was compromised and needed to destroy his phone, which he then threw off the building.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Argh! My cable went out at a couple of minutes after 8pm tonight and it's still out. My internet was out as well (cable modem, same company) but only for 15 minutes or so.

Phone is busy so presumably I'm not the only one.

I would say "Burn in Hell RCN!" except I've had them for 4 years or so now and this is the first time I can ever remember anything like this happening.

So, they get a pass.

Tonight. If it's not fixed tomorrow then...

But, I'm so frustrated I missed all my shows tonight!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Kevin is awesome!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Shaunnick said:


> At the very end, before he left the office, Jim turned to Pam and gave her an assignment to give to Dwight, and they tricked Dwight into waiting on the rooftop of the office for a helicopter. They then texted him that he was compromised and needed to destroy his phone, which he then threw off the building.


right.

Earlier in the episode, Pam presented Jim the opportunity to prank Dwight with the CIA thing as a Christmas gift to him. He actually declined, citing that he should not be doing such things as "number 2"


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Enjoyed the episode for the most part, but the product placement was over the top! I can't believe how many times I heard discussions about the beach resort, and saw scenes in the restaurant where they were admiring the chef preparing the food.

I understand the need for product placement, and as a Tivo owner, I'm partly responsible, but in my opinion so MUCH product placement detracted from this show.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

FourFourSeven said:


> Enjoyed the episode for the most part, but the product placement was over the top! I can't believe how many times I heard discussions about the beach resort, and saw scenes in the restaurant where they were admiring the chef preparing the food.
> 
> I understand the need for product placement, and as a Tivo owner, I'm partly responsible, but in my opinion so MUCH product placement detracted from this show.


Really? I thought it fit in very well, and didn't really think of it as product placement. Micheal getting excited about the Benihana Onion Volcano is very plausible, as is the idea that he would have bought tickets like that to a resort.

This show had a ton of great moments. I'd have to say my favorite was Dwight raising his hand to ask if he could join Jim's committee. Good stuff.

And Jan agreed to go on the vacation with Micheal?  Wow, is she desperate or what?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

johnperkins21 said:


> And Jan agreed to go on the vacation with Micheal?  Wow, is she desperate or what?


I thought it was Jan too, but I wonder if they will pull a fast one on us and drop someone else into the mix like say, oh, I dunno purse girl or something crazy like that.


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

He called Jan at the end? Are you sure about that?


----------



## DaveyG (Oct 16, 2003)

What was up with different Asian girls as the waitresses at Dunder Miflin? Those definitely weren't the same two girls.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

bqmeister said:


> He called Jan at the end? Are you sure about that?


Nope. More of a Degree man myself. 

I got the impression that it was Jan after Jim's speech about the asian girl being a rebound. Not only did it seem like Jim was talking about Pam, but that he had meant Carol as the rebound to Jan. Just a hunch though.

And I'm guessing that the fact that they were two different girls than at the Benihana had something to do with the idea that Micheal thinks all waitresses look the same.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

The two different sets of Asian girls was a joke on us.

I also thought Michael was calling Jan at the end.

I recently discovered that Karen Filippelli (Rashida Jones) is the daughter of Peggy Lipton and Quincy Jones, now I can totally see it.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I liked the little "YOU WANT SOME?!" look that Rashida Jones' character gave Angela across the office. It was one of those blink-and-you'll-miss-it moments, but rewarding nonetheless.

And, of course, lots of uncomfortable laughter moments.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

"Circle gets the square." For some reason I really liked that line coming out of Dwigt.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't know if it was Jan Michael was talking to, but that makes sense. I was waiting for him to say something like, "OK then, I'll pick you up the day after tomorrow, Mom!"

Good to see Jim back at pranking Dwigt with Pam. I felt so bad for Pam when he originally said no.

What was the song that Creed was singing Karaoke to? Was it one of his old Grass Roots tunes? I didn't recognize it...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

"you can't have seconds until everyone gets some"

.... "are you KIDDING me!?!"


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Dignan said:


> The two different sets of Asian girls was a joke on us.
> 
> I also thought Michael was calling Jan at the end.


WAIT, what?

Either I am the most rascist person ever or I am blind. They passed off two different pairs of actresses as the waitresses?

And officially, they didn't say one way or the other who Michael was calling at the end. It could have been his mother for all we know, but yes, Jan is the logical choice.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

Vito the TiVo said:


> WAIT, what?
> 
> Either I am the most rascist person ever or I am blind. They passed off two different pairs of actresses as the waitresses?
> 
> And officially, they didn't say one way or the other who Michael was calling at the end. It could have been his mother for all we know, but yes, Jan is the logical choice.


One of them in the restaurant had blond highlights 

The restaurant twins were better looking than the ones they took back to the office.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> Enjoyed the episode for the most part, but the product placement was over the top!


You know, I can't tell you how many times I come to this forum and read about blatant product placement that I was completely oblivious too. Even the Staples shredder a few episodes back just seemed like part of the story to me until I came here and read all about it being product placement. Who really cares if they use a brand and get a little money if it fits in the story. Is Benihana a real restaurant chain? Just looked like any Japanese steakhouse to me (which I agree, are quite delicious!). Was that resort Michael kept mentioning real? Just seemed like any caribbean all-inclusive resort.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Zevida said:


> Was that resort Michael kept mentioning real? Just seemed like any caribbean all-inclusive resort.


yes, sandals is very real. fun place too!

michael photoshopping himself into the christmas card photo was legend....ary. :up:


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I didn't think the product placement was over the top. I think when TV shows use real brands, it makes it seem more life-like. I actually get taken out of the story when a TV show will use a fake product or brand. There are no Benihana restaurants around here, so I didn't know if that was fake, but when Michael was talking about Hooters or Sandals, at least I can relate. Same for when he goes to eat at Chili's. I'd rather have him do that then pull an "Office Space" and make up restaurant names like Flinger's, and Chotchkies (or however you spell it).


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

The way The Office does product placement does not bother me at all. In fact, I think they almost make a joke out of it and don't try to hide it at all, knowing that we know that it is product placement and would be more insulted by an attempt to hide it.

I think Michael invited either his mother or Jan to Sandals, but am not sure which yet.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn't even think of it as product placement. I had no idea Benihanas was a real restaurant, but it makes sense since they've been to real ones before.

Creed's line to Phyllis "Yeah, that's crazy." made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

A great episode. I love the pranking of Dwigt. I also do not mind the product placement at all. When people in my office talk about going on vacation, they say, I had a great time at Sandals, Walt Disney World, whatever. They don't say generic stuff. Like was mentioned, it is more like real life.

We don't have any Benihana here, but I know of them and there are a few teppanyaki places here by local companies and we eat there often as well as at all kinds of places liek that when we travel. They do do the onion volcano and that is of course a major highlt of your visit.  I was kind of disapointed they did not set it on fire also, but every restaurant and even chefs in each do the whole show a little different.


I was also waiting for Michael to finish his conversation up and say, OK Jan, I'll pick you up at 11:30 or something, but I guess we have to wait.  It would be equally funny if it were his mom, but based on his tension, floowed by surprise and then ease after whoever it was said yes, I am guessing it was Jan.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

Dignan said:


> The two different sets of Asian girls was a joke on us.


What was the joke? 'Cause in my household it just left my wife and I scratching our heads wondering why there was a different set of women. It felt very un-Officelike to have a somewhat blatant joke but not let us in on it (like with a side interview telling us what happened).


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

jschuman said:


> What was the joke? 'Cause in my household it just left my wife and I scratching our heads wondering why there was a different set of women. It felt very un-Officelike to have a somewhat blatant joke but not let us in on it (like with a side interview telling us what happened).


That all waitresses look alike.

EDIT: I noticed Michael never refers to the girl he brings back by name. So I'm guessing it's not a case of the two Beckys.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

FourFourSeven said:


> Enjoyed the episode for the most part, but the product placement was over the top! I can't believe how many times I heard discussions about the beach resort, and saw scenes in the restaurant where they were admiring the chef preparing the food.
> 
> I understand the need for product placement, and as a Tivo owner, I'm partly responsible, but in my opinion so MUCH product placement detracted from this show.


The only one that felt blatant was when he held up the Corrinne Bailey Rae CD. I expected him to say "Call 1-800-245-6789. Operators are standing by to take your order." I might have let it pass if Studio 60 hadn't already used the same artist in a product placement. Is she going to have a product placement on every NBC show?


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Aniketos said:


> That all waitresses look alike.


I'm pretty sure the joke was, as you said before you edited your post, that all Asians look alike.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

wouldworker said:


> I'm pretty sure the joke was, as you said before you edited your post, that all Asians look alike.


Michael says in the episode, all waitresses look alike when he can't figure out which his girlfriend was, I figure it was more fitting.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

wouldworker said:


> The only one that felt blatant was when he held up the Corrinne Bailey Rae CD. I expected him to say "Call 1-800-245-6789. Operators are standing by to take your order." I might have let it pass if Studio 60 hadn't already used the same artist in a product placement. Is she going to have a product placement on every NBC show?


That was Scrubs.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> The only one that felt blatant was when he held up the Corrinne Bailey Rae CD. I expected him to say "Call 1-800-245-6789. Operators are standing by to take your order." I might have let it pass if Studio 60 hadn't already used the same artist in a product placement. Is she going to have a product placement on every NBC show?


That was Scrubs...not The Office.

I too, never notice the product placement on The Office. It just seems like real life to mention real places and things. I don't think twice about it.

-Rose


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I forget the exact line but "She's trying to explain the proper procedure for slaughtering a goose but she doesn't get it"..

"OK, you grab it by the neck...."

had me rolling...


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Aniketos said:


> That was Scrubs.


I got confused, I guess. I was wondering what Dr. Elliot was doing at the Dunder-Mifflin Christmas party.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Does anyone know what DVD Jim and Karen gave eachother? I was trying to read the covers... but I don't have HD, so maybe someone with HD spotted it?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Dwight is one smart cookie.. waiting ontop of the building for a CIA secret mission with a hunters hat on.. I wonder how long Jim and Pam let him wait on the roof before sending the text message...


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Lopey said:


> Does anyone know what DVD Jim and Karen gave eachother? I was trying to read the covers... but I don't have HD, so maybe someone with HD spotted it?


Looked like "Bridget Jones' Diary"

-Rose


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

TheDewAddict said:


> I didn't think the product placement was over the top.


Me neither.

Great episode! An hour and I felt like the length was just right. I loved Pam and Karen teaming up to throw the "good" party. If I were Jim seeing how Ryan was so quick-witted to get out of the Benihana lunch, I'd be a bit worried about him jumping over me to be the new #2.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

How funny was it ordering a Nog - A - Saki (with Nagasaki being the site of the second nuclear bomb dropped on Japan) at a Benihana. 

I found that one funny


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

firerose818 said:


> Looked like "Bridget Jones' Diary"
> 
> -Rose


Same here.

And I join the "I didn't think about product placement" crowd on this episode. I can't say that about the Staples shredder, though.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> Looked like "Bridget Jones' Diary"


Yes, it's pretty clear in HD. I also paused the show to figure out that the broach Angela was wearing was a little nutcracker.

Michael's character is just highly brand conscious, it's not overly blatant product placement.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

One of my favorite moments was while Kevin was singing karaoke, you can see Meredith off to the side, and she can barely get her cup to her mouth because she's so drunk. She tries like two or three times before she finally hits her mouth.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

An hour episode is just right. We get to see alot more of the other characters then we do in a 1/2 hour show. I'm happy with the amount of time that Dwight got along with Andy and the main characters of course. We even got to see the warehouse guys this week. They need another Todd Packer episode though, I would think the interaction between Todd and Andy would be pretty good.

The product placement is not a big deal, it's suppose to be a documentary... They've been doing this since the show started.. but it does make it feel more real, and they don't have to go in and explain things. 

The Staples shredder was pretty obvious, but so what... they did it in a very good way with having Kevin do it. I must admit, when I walked into Staples the day after Thanksgiving and saw a pallet of shredders in front of the store, I laughed out loud.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

They also have a new deleted scene from last night on nbc.com. It's pretty good


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

I thought this exchange was funny. You could barely hear it as they planted it upon background noise...

Michael: "Christmas is canceled."
Kevin: "That's not fair..."
(_Office staff raises voices and argues in protest_)
Kevin: (amongst the yelling) "...did they cancel Hanukkah too?!?"

I did notice that the waitress at the restaurant did have different hair, and it didn't click with me that they were different actresses at the office. Though, I think that would be the case with any "bit" part.

I mean - if they brought the couple between Dwight and Jim back with them, and changed those actors - I probably wouldn't have really noticed that either.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Paperboy2003 said:


> How funny was it ordering a Nog - A - Saki (with Nagasaki being the site of the second nuclear bomb dropped on Japan) at a Benihana.
> 
> I found that one funny


"Some places won't make it because, apparently, egg nog is seasonal."

For me, the product placement helps to reinforce that we're watching a "documentary" show rather than just another sitcom. A couple of episodes ago the group was going out for drinks after work and they named a bunch of places that actually exist in Scranton (which I found out by reading the thread here).

The only thing that stretches the believability is if you happen to know the Scranton area (or check the Benihana website) and know that the closest Benihana is 50 miles from Scranton (the nearest Hooters is also 50 miles away).


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

sonnik said:


> I thought this exchange was funny. You could barely hear it as they planted it upon background noise...
> 
> Michael: "Christmas is canceled."
> Kevin: "That's not fair..."
> ...


ANd I think it was Jim that asked if they were going to be able to watch Rudolph


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:
 

> Enjoyed the episode for the most part, but the product placement was over the top! I can't believe how many times I heard discussions about the beach resort, and saw scenes in the restaurant where they were admiring the chef preparing the food.
> 
> I understand the need for product placement, and as a Tivo owner, I'm partly responsible, but in my opinion so MUCH product placement detracted from this show.


I don't even notice it. It never occurred to me that that's what I was being subjected to. Ever. With any show. It works though, apparently, because I am in the mood for a Benihana evening out and even though I don't much like traveling, I was wondering if that particular vacation package would have a good price. But it honestly never occurred to me that I was being pitched.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

It didn't look like _Bridget Jones's Diary_ to me. It looked like _Bridget Jones: the Edge of Reason_. The first one was good, the second one, really bad.

I loved the episode. It wasn't as good as last year's Christmas episode, but a stellar episode nonetheless. I have no idea if it was Jan that Michael called at the end, but I _hope_ it was her and not his mom.

The product placement didn't bother me at all, because it made it more real and believable that they went to Benihana's and not "generic Japanese restaurant." I feel the same way when they go to Chili's and Hooter's. That's better than going to a place that is obviously modeled on Chili's or Hooter's and calling it something else.

I enjoyed the scene of Michael singing along with James Blunt. But only a snippet, because he couldn't bring himself to buy the entire CD. Heh.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Magnolia88 said:


> It didn't look like _Bridget Jones's Diary_ to me. It looked like _Bridget Jones: the Edge of Reason_. The first one was good, the second one, really bad.


I wonder if that counts as product placement since they were saying how bad it was (it is a Universal picture)?

Also interesting is that in the closing credits, HP is the only company listed in the "Promotional Consideration" section. Staples was listed during the shredder episode, so I wonder if that means that Sandals and Benihana didn't pay for their product placement?


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

c'mon, we are going to Asian Hooters


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> he couldn't bring himself to buy the entire CD. Heh.


Heck, I interpreted it that he wasn't even going to spend the dollar to download the one song (e.g., from iTunes), since that's where you find the 30-second snippets of songs.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> Heck, I interpreted it that he wasn't even going to spend the dollar to download the one song (e.g., from iTunes).


yeah, that was the joke


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

getbak said:


> I wonder if that counts as product placement since they were saying how bad it was (it is a Universal picture)?
> 
> Also interesting is that in the closing credits, HP is the only company listed in the "Promotional Consideration" section. Staples was listed during the shredder episode, so I wonder if that means that Sandals and Benihana didn't pay for their product placement?


I'm also surprised Cisco isn't always listed. The Cisco IP phones they have on their desks have a large Cisco logo right in the middle of the phone. That logo is NOT on the Cisco IP phones we have in our office.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Heck, I interpreted it that he wasn't even going to spend the dollar to download the one song (e.g., from iTunes), since that's where you find the 30-second snippets of songs.


Don't tell me that that was another product placement!!


----------



## pianoboy000 (Apr 20, 2005)

I was thinking this morning that the call Michael made at the end of the show could turn out to have been his mother too.  that would be somewhat funny.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

Not to hijack, but I find all of this discussion about product placement interesting, especially on a Tivo board. We FF through commercials for crying out loud!!! We're the reason why the industry has to change. Product placement is a logical extension of that. If product placement means I get closer to 30 minutes production from a supposed 1/2 hour show, awesome!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

pdhenry said:


> Heck, I interpreted it that he wasn't even going to spend the dollar to download the one song (e.g., from iTunes), since that's where you find the 30-second snippets of songs.


You can also find 30-second snippets of songs on Amazon, which is where you can buy CDs. That's what I thought of, because that's where I do my listening to song snippets.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The way the phone conversation was carefully worded, I inferred that it was michael's mother or other family member, I'm assuming others did too. No names or romantic notions expressed.

Even though the food is just ok there, the beni-hana scenes made me really hungry.

I inferred that they got shot down by the two waitresses and asked two others...


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

This was one of the best episodes ever.

"Then you find out she ain't yo ho no mo."


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I have stated before, I prefer real products in shows and movies than the unrealistic method of a customer going up to a bar and saying "I'll have a beer"." Much better if he says "I'll have a Bud." The generics take me out of the scene where things like Benihana allow me to stay in it. It is not like they took the Benihana sign and zoomed in and out randomly like a bad 3D movie.

Great episode, BTW.

My favorite line: "Quiet. I am in session." (After Jim declares himself a committee of one.)


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

_What? No! Wait, wait, wait -- Permission to join the Validity Committee.
Permission denied.
Dammit!_


----------



## Rugged (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't understand how the product placement was distracting. I also prefer to see real products used rather than generic "cola".

Pretty funny episode.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Did Jim get pam a present??


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> Did Jim get pam a present??


No, it didn't look that way. Micheal didn't get Ryan a present this year either


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Lopey said:


> No, it didn't look that way. Micheal didn't get Ryan a present this year either


That reminds me of how funny the ryan excuse scene was.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Argh! My cable went out at a couple of minutes after 8pm tonight and it's still out. My internet was out as well (cable modem, same company) but only for 15 minutes or so.
> 
> Phone is busy so presumably I'm not the only one.
> 
> ...


According to the NBC website they are replaying this episode next thursday.


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

Lopey said:


> Dwight is one smart cookie.. waiting ontop of the building for a CIA secret mission with a hunters hat on.. I wonder how long Jim and Pam let him wait on the roof before sending the text message...


That scene also implied that Jim and Pam were in each other's company.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Lopey said:


> They need another Todd Packer episode though, I would think the interaction between Todd and Andy would be pretty good.


I hate to tell you this, but Todd Packer is dead. If I remember correctly he was decapitated in a car accident.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Lopey said:


> They need another Todd Packer episode though, I would think the interaction between Todd and Andy would be pretty good.


Just reading that sentence made me laugh out loud. Man, what a team that would be!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> I hate to tell you this, but Todd Packer is dead. If I remember correctly he was decapitated in a car accident.


No, that was Michael's former boss, Ed Truck.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> I inferred that they got shot down by the two waitresses and asked two others...


That makes sense.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

numb and number said:


> That scene also implied that Jim and Pam were in each other's company.


They may have been watching... what fun would the prank be if you don't watch it happen?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> You can also find 30-second snippets of songs on Amazon, which is where you can buy CDs. That's what I thought of, because that's where I do my listening to song snippets.


I figured it was from iTunes, because it makes the joke so much funnier.

At Amazon, he'd have to buy the whole CD and wait for it to come in the mail.
On iTunes (or other downloading services) he would pay $1 for that one song, and download it instantly. But he just listened to the 30-second preview over and over. 

What was Ryan's line about the two competing Christmas parties? Something like "Great, now there are two Christmas parties I don't want to go to"?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

bidger said:


> That makes sense.


Micheal never did call her by the name of the girl at the restaurant. I don't remember her name anyway..


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

MickeS said:


> No, that was Michael's former boss, Ed Truck.


Defeated again.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

What was up with Tobi & the robe? They were one short for the gift bags and Pam ended up getting him one from somewhere? That'll get his hopes up with Pam.

If they really wanted to go over the top with the resort tickets, they would have made a deal with Hedonism


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> I have stated before, I prefer real products in shows and movies than the unrealistic method of a customer going up to a bar and saying "I'll have a beer"." Much better if he says "I'll have a Bud." The generics take me out of the scene where things like Benihana allow me to stay in it. It is not like they took the Benihana sign and zoomed in and out randomly like a bad 3D movie.


I agree. Whether in TV or movies, why would it bother anyone when the characters use real products? For those who object, what is the reason?

Good episode. I liked how it didn't occur to the couple at Benihana to make the obvious move one seat over to allow Dwight to sit with the others.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

jr461 said:


> Good episode. I liked how it didn't occur to the couple at Benihana to make the obvious move one seat over to allow Dwight to sit with the others.


And Micheal taking food off of the guys plate..

Family style
No it's not


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

pianoboy000 said:


> I was thinking this morning that the call Michael made at the end of the show could turn out to have been his mother too.  that would be somewhat funny.


That would be really stupid. His response on the phone to the apparent "yes" that he got just wasn't the sort of response a guy's mother would elicit. I doubt he'd say "Really?!? OK ha-ha," the way he did. He was happily surprised with the acceptance of his invitation. Who would be surprised at their mother's accepting such an invite?

If it turns out it was his mother I'll concede that grinch = *****. Ain't gonna happen though.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

MickeS said:


> What was Ryan's line about the two competing Christmas parties? Something like "Great, now there are two Christmas parties I don't want to go to"?


I miss the days when there was only one party I didn't want to go to.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Have we *ever* even met Michael's mother ? Or has he ever mentioned her ? It'd make zero sense to have it be her.

It had to be Jan.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

tem said:


> Have we *ever* even met Michael's mother ? Or has he ever mentioned her ? I'd make zero sense to have it be her.
> 
> It had to be Jan.


The only time I remember her being mentioned is the injury episode when he grilled his foot.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

We've never met Michael's mother on the show, but he has mentioned her several times. 

He talked about having to take care of her after her relationship with some guy didn't work out - stepdad, I think. And he's mentioned a few odd details here and there, mainly illustrating that he was very lonely as a child and his mom was his only friend.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Or maybe it was packer...


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

Michael talked on the phone with his mother in one episode, it could have been the injury one. I think he was telling her about how he and Jan "mutually" decided to end their relationship, and finding out that she had spoken to Jan and found out the truth...essentially, "That's (not) what she said!"


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

jschuman said:


> What was the joke? 'Cause in my household it just left my wife and I scratching our heads wondering why there was a different set of women. It felt very un-Officelike to have a somewhat blatant joke but not let us in on it (like with a side interview telling us what happened).


The joke was that Michael wasn't the only one that had trouble telling them apart. If they had said, "now we are introducing two completely different Asian women and see if you notice" it would have ruined the joke within a joke. I love the fact that this could have easily just made people scratch their heads. I didn't clue in to it until almost the end.

If you have to explain a joke it's really not funny. 

I thought it was brilliant and funny, another reason it's the best show on TV.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Dignan said:


> The joke was that Michael wasn't the only one that had trouble telling them apart.


I thought the joke was that though Michael saw the original waitress eyeing him in the restaurant, he ended up approaching and then asking two completely different girls to come to the party. i.e., not only couldn't he tell one girl apart from another, he couldn't even tell one *pair* of them apart.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

How about when the Asian waitress whispered something in Michael's ear and he looked at the camera and said, "That's what she said."


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> That reminds me of how funny the ryan excuse scene was.


My audio glitched a bit during Ryan's excuse, so I missed almost all of it. What was his excuse?


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

David Platt said:


> My audio glitched a bit during Ryan's excuse, so I missed almost all of it. What was his excuse?


"I'm not feeling so well. I've got a ton of work to do here. MSG allergy, peanut allergy. I just ate there last night."

Jim: Wow, thanks for taking all the excuses dude.

"Doctor appointment. Car trouble. Planter warts. Granddad fought in World War II. Use your head man, I keep mine in here. Look alive Halpert. Welcome back."


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> LOL, that was Oscar and his lover. Oscar has been gone since the beginning of the season due to him being outed by Michael.


Haha. That was the funniest moment for me. I replayed it about 3 times because it was just so funny to see Oscar again.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> Enjoyed the episode for the most part, but the product placement was over the top! I can't believe how many times I heard discussions about the beach resort, and saw scenes in the restaurant where they were admiring the chef preparing the food.
> 
> I understand the need for product placement, and as a Tivo owner, I'm partly responsible, but in my opinion so MUCH product placement detracted from this show.


Interesting. For me it makes it more realistic, because in real life if someone were going to Sandals for vacation they would say "Sandals", and not "Caribbean Beach Resort" and if they were going to lunch at Benihanas, they would say they were going to Benihanas and not some generic Ginsu Restaurant. It is just like when someone in a bar orders a "beer" on tv or in the movies. Nobody in real life actually goes up to a bar and orders a "beer", or if they do it is followed up with an actual specific brand of beer or a request from the bartender for a specific request.

To me all the product placement does is make it more realistic.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Since we've veered off-topic into product placement, I must say that the best one I've ever seen is Arrested Development's plug of Burger King.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Andy and Michael's new greeting, the clashing of fists and explosion sound! :up: That cracked me up as well. It looks like Angela and Dwight are back on good terms. After the Coup episode I thought they might be heading for a split, but they seemed pretty amicable to each other in this episode.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

jschuur said:


> What was up with Tobi & the robe? They were one short for the gift bags and Pam ended up getting him one from somewhere? That'll get his hopes up with Pam.


I, too, was confused a bit by this. Dwight took his robe away at the beginning, though, so maybe that's why he was sad about the robes?

Which reminds me, Toby's "Why?" when Dwight took his robe was so sad and perfect.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jr461 said:


> I agree. Whether in TV or movies, why would it bother anyone when the characters use real products? For those who object, what is the reason?


Although it doesn't bother me, I think I will venture an answer.

Early product placement was the equivalent of the 3D movie trick. Actors held things like Coke cans perfectly in movies so you could clearly read the label. It was forced and stuck out like a sore thumb.

Many started to object back then and have since disliked "product placement."

Some enterainment still does a bad job of it. The Office does a good job. They make it seem either natural (Benihana was as natural as can be) or they make fun of it (the Staples episode), so it doesn't bother me.

But some may still be sensitive to looking for product placement. Personally, I treat it like any other part of the show/movie. If it works, it works. If it doesn't, I don't like it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

smickola said:


> What was the song that Creed was singing Karaoke to? Was it one of his old Grass Roots tunes?


Not familiar with The Grassroots music, but Creed sure sounded great! He hasn't lost his pipes. :up: :up:


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Ryan seemed to be getting along with Kelly better than usual. It wasn't until she started singing karaoke right at him that he went into the discomfort schtick.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

"We're going to Asian Hooters"

Classic


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

barrettd said:


> I, too, was confused a bit by this. Dwight took his robe away at the beginning, though, so maybe that's why he was sad about the robes?
> 
> Which reminds me, Toby's "Why?" when Dwight took his robe was so sad and perfect.


Early in the episode, Dwigt (I think) told Michael that they were short one robe. Michael said to take it from Toby. So Dwigt took Toby's robe, but throughout the episode you could see he was bummed about it as he would admire others' robes and touch the material, etc. Kevin found this especially discomforting, as evidenced by his look at the camera.

Anyway, Pam was sensitive to this and gave her robe to Toby. I think it just shows how sweet and motherly Pam is, even when she's conspiring with Karen to take Angela down a notch.


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Early in the episode, Dwigt (I think) told Michael that they were short one robe. Michael said to take it from Toby. So Dwigt took Toby's robe, but throughout the episode you could see he was bummed about it as he would admire others' robes and touch the material, etc. Kevin found this especially discomforting, as evidenced by his look at the camera.
> 
> Anyway, Pam was sensitive to this and gave her robe to Toby. I think it just shows how sweet and motherly Pam is, even when she's conspiring with Karen to take Angela down a notch.


Ah. I missed Michael saying that. That makes sense.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Early in te episode, Dwigt (I tink) told Micael tat tey were sort one robe. Micael said to take it from Toby. So Dwigt took Toby's robe, but trougout te episode you could see e was bummed about it as e would admire oters' robes and touc te material, etc. Kevin found tis especially discomforting, as evidenced by is look at te camera.
> 
> Anyway, Pam was sensitive to tis and gave er robe to Toby. I tink it just sows ow sweet and moterly Pam is, even wen se's conspiring wit Karen to take Angela down a notc.


   
I don't understand the apparent hate-on some forum members have about spelling Dwight's name with an "h".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

As explained in the thread for the last new episode, this goes back to an early episode of the show where the cast found a movie script Michael had written. All the characters in the "movie" were very obviously based on the people in the office, but had different names. Then they found one instance of the annoying character in the movie being called "Dwigt" which led them to deduce that Michael had written it with all of their regular names and then used "Find and Replace" to change them en masse. However, because he had spelled Dwigt's name wrong in that instance, it didn't get corrected and remained in the script that way. http://www.nbc.com/The_Office/episodes/205_6.shtml#main

Ever since then, many people refer to him as Dwigt.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> As explained in the thread for the last new episode, this goes back to an early episode of the show where the cast found a movie script Michael had written. All the characters in the "movie" were very obviously based on the people in the office, but had different names. Then they found one instance of the annoying character in the movie being called "Dwigt" which led them to deduce that Michael had written it with all of their regular names and then used "Find and Replace" to change them en masse. However, because he had spelled Dwigt's name wrong in that instance, it didn't get corrected and remained in the script that way.
> 
> Ever since then, many people refer to him as Dwigt.


Yeah, we get the joke. No need to drag it into the ground.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

balboa dave said:


> Yeah, we get the joke. No need to drag it into the ground.


Apparently getreal didn't get the joke. And it's not dragging it into the ground. It's has simply become the way to write his name in many people's minds.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Michael's mother has been mentioned a few times.

Michael's birthday
Grilled foot
Take your daughter to work day
And one episode from season three


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

No mention of Kevin's Allanis Morrisette cover? It was so gritty. 

How about Dwigts dead goose? Good episode. Sometimes hour episodes of comedies get stale in the second half hour. This show was strong throughout.

Or the Pam/Karen teamup to plan the party.

Lots of good stuff.

Frank


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

A coworker of mine suggested that Michael was talking to Todd Packer about the Sandals vacation. Could be, cause I don't see Jan agreeing to do that, especially on such short notice...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, Michael was very surprised to get a yes answer. Whoever he was asking, he wasn't expecting to be successful. I also thought he was being a bit too polite for it to be Packer.

I Googled the lyrics Creed was singing and also skimmed the Grass Roots catalog but didn't manage to find a match. What was he singing?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

danplaysbass said:


> A coworker of mine suggested that Michael was talking to Todd Packer about the Sandals vacation. Could be, cause I don't see Jan agreeing to do that, especially on such short notice...


Jan, sitting in her office, stressed out about Christmas, and her upcoming visit to her alcoholic mother who always complains about how Jan is a lonely loser. Then Michael calls and asks her to come to Sandals. "HELL YEAH!"


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

MickeS said:


> Jan, sitting in her office, stressed out about Christmas, and her upcoming visit to her alcoholic mother who always complains about how Jan is a lonely loser. Then Michael calls and asks her to come to Sandals. "HELL YEAH!"


Is that speculation, or has there been something said about Jan's mother?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

sonnik said:


> I thought this exchange was funny. You could barely hear it as they planted it upon background noise...
> 
> Michael: "Christmas is canceled."
> Kevin: "That's not fair..."
> ...


I'm pretty sure it was Dwight who had the Hanukkah comment.


----------



## Stone1717 (Aug 28, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> I Googled the lyrics Creed was singing and also skimmed the Grass Roots catalog but didn't manage to find a match. What was he singing?


http://www.lifeintheoffice.com/2006/12/16/creeds-karaoke-song-is-awesome/


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Lopey said:


> Is that speculation, or has there been something said about Jan's mother?


Pure speculation. But I can't imagine that anything less would want her to go with Michael on vacation... but who knows.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MickeS said:


> Purse speculation. But I can't imagine that anything less would want her to go with Michael on vacation... but who knows.


Don't forget that in the season finale last year, we found out she actually likes Michael and planned to shack up with him that night. Perhaps she's still feeling a little jilted and this gives her the opportunity to get over that.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Tsiehta said:


> Not to hijack, but I find all of this discussion about product placement interesting, especially on a Tivo board. We FF through commercials for crying out loud!!! We're the reason why the industry has to change. Product placement is a logical extension of that. If product placement means I get closer to 30 minutes production from a supposed 1/2 hour show, awesome!


complaining about product placement is the new complaining about reruns of LOST


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

No mention of Michael laying on the floor talking to Pam?? (I'm paraphrasing)

"You know how when someone asks you to do something in bed that you've never done before, and you're a little afraid? Do you know what I'm talking about?"

I have to get the text from a transcript. VERY uncomfortable moment!


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i thought this was kind of a meh episode.. i even ff'd a little thru it.. but i did like when dwight threw the phone off the roof.. that and the faxes from future dwight were awesome.. i still laugh when i think about that - don't drink the coffee.. haha


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jgerry said:


> No mention of Michael laying on the floor talking to Pam?? (I'm paraphrasing)
> 
> "You know how when someone asks you to do something in bed that you've never done before, and you're a little afraid? Do you know what I'm talking about?"
> 
> I have to get the text from a transcript. VERY uncomfortable moment!


Oh yeah, that was rich...and I'd say he was more mumbling...whining...whatever...it was a true Office moment.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

It seems that The Grass Roots has an interesting history:

LINK

Creed was in it for a couple of years, but the band seemed to be a revolving door for musicians coming and going.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

jgerry said:


> "You know how when someone asks you to do something in bed that you've never done before, and you're a little afraid? Do you know what I'm talking about?"


"Things that you've never done before, that were foreign, and scary, and some wine might've helped."


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Angela: "You can't just start a committee ... you have to have funding."
Karen (to Angela): "What's your funding?"
Angela: (indignantly) "Two hundred dollars."
Pam: (to Karen) "What's ours again?"
Karen: (without missing a beat) "um two hundred and one dollars."
Pam: "Right."


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> <snip> ... Ever since then, many people refer to him as Dwigt.


Thanks for the explanation, dev. I recall that episode, but had never understood the misspelling in the forums as a callback to an old episode from a year or two ago. 
D'Oh!


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Paperboy2003 said:


> How funny was it ordering a Nog - A - Saki (with Nagasaki being the site of the second nuclear bomb dropped on Japan) at a Benihana.
> 
> I found that one funny


You found it funnier than the one on Hiroshima?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Speaking of Creed and The Grass Roots, here's a clip of Creed in 1968 (on the left playing guitar) performing "Midnight Confessions".


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Angela's explanation of how she still holds a grudge against her sister long after she forgot why, end with, "So, yeah. I'm pretty good", was a carbon copy of Kevin's explanation of how good at poker he is.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess I was in the minority with disliking the product placement. I feel I should clarify my remarks. I'm not saying I'm against product placement - it is a revenue stream, and if done well, it doesn't detract from, and may even improve upon an episode by making it feel more realistic. And I realize as one who always FF's through ads, I'm partially responsible.

HOWEVER, I felt that this episode, was a bit over-the-top - how many times did Michael say Sandals was "all-inclusive?" That sounded like an ad, not something someone would really say. And I checked the Sandals website - "all-inclusive" is indeed their big sales pitch - so having a guy repeating the sales pitch over and over seemed, well, unrealistic.

On top of that, he was talking about "Jamaica's largest freshwater pool" - who in their right mind says "Hey, I'm going to Sandals and they've got Jamaica's largest freshwater pool"? Maybe you'd say "I hear they've got a great pool", but "Jamaica's largest freshwater pool" sounds like, well, an ad pitch.



BriGuy20 said:


> Since we've veered off-topic into product placement, I must say that the best one I've ever seen is Arrested Development's plug of Burger King.


Absolutely 100% agree - when Henry Winkler says "I'm going to Burger King" and then jumps over a shark - one of the funniest things I've ever seen...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

FourFourSeven said:


> ...how many times did Michael say Sandals was "all-inclusive?" That sounded like an ad, not something someone would really say....


My take on why he kept saying "all-inclusive" was to show how "generous" he was being, when, in fact, it appeared to me he was being cheap. I didn't interpret it as an "advertisement" for Sandals.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

FourFourSeven said:


> On top of that, he was talking about "Jamaica's largest freshwater pool" - who in their right mind says "Hey, I'm going to Sandals and they've got Jamaica's largest freshwater pool"? .


Who says that? Michael Scott! That's exactly the nerdy thing he always says


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

FourFourSeven said:


> And I checked the Sandals website - ..


Product placement works.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

scottjf8 said:


> Who says that? Michael Scott! That's exactly the nerdy thing he always says


Not to mention Michael was giving a sales pitch to Carol - he was trying to convince her to go, he was using a sales-pitch voice and I thought everything he said made sense in the context of the episode.


----------



## JC Hollywood FL (May 17, 2004)

My first impression was that Michael invited a male friend at the end, and was just happy to have someone accept so he wouldn't waste the tickets or have to go by himself. 

Then again, does Michael have any friends?


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

JC Hollywood FL said:


> My first impression was that Michael invited a male friend at the end, and was just happy to have someone accept so he wouldn't waste the tickets or have to go by himself.
> 
> Then again, does Michael have any friends?


Sandals is male/female couples only. (Or at least that was the rule 4 years ago.)


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

Aniketos said:


> "I'm not feeling so well. I've got a ton of work to do here. MSG allergy, peanut allergy. I just ate there last night."


I love the fact that his excuses kind of canceled each other out. He's allergic to MSG and peanuts yet he just ate there last night. Perfect example of the subtle levels of humor on the office.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JC Hollywood FL said:


> My first impression was that Michael invited a male friend at the end, and was just happy to have someone accept so he wouldn't waste the tickets or have to go by himself.


I'm betting on Jan being the person who said "yes" to Michael. :up: 
After all, what happens in Jamaica, stays in Jamaica. Unless Michael Scott was there with you.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I also remember Michael saying something like "Its all-inclusive... and you know what that means" followed by a wink at some point. Obviously he was confusing Sandals with Hedonism.


----------



## miscellaneous (Oct 28, 2004)

FourFourSeven said:


> ... how many times did Michael say Sandals was "all-inclusive?" That sounded like an ad, not something someone would really say. And I checked the Sandals website - "all-inclusive" is indeed their big sales pitch - so having a guy repeating the sales pitch over and over seemed, well, unrealistic.
> 
> ...On top of that, he was talking about "Jamaica's largest freshwater pool" - who in their right mind says "Hey, I'm going to Sandals and they've got Jamaica's largest freshwater pool"? Maybe you'd say "I hear they've got a great pool", but "Jamaica's largest freshwater pool" sounds like, well, an ad pitch...


I'm in agreement with the majority here - that's *exactly* what Michael Scott would say. I don't see why that's so hard to grasp.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

miscellaneous said:


> I'm in agreement with the majority here - that's *exactly* what Michael Scott would say. I don't see why that's so hard to grasp.


I agree. The point is that michael is only capable of using the highlights of sandals to attract someone to go with him. He's always stuck on the superficial highlights of things. there is no depth to michael.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

robbhimself said:


> i thought this was kind of a meh episode.. i even ff'd a little thru it.. but i did like when dwight threw the phone off the roof.. that and the faxes from future dwight were awesome.. i still laugh when i think about that - don't drink the coffee.. haha


Wow. What episodes would you call the good ones then?  


grant33 said:


> I love the fact that his excuses kind of canceled each other out. He's allergic to MSG and peanuts yet he just ate there last night. Perfect example of the subtle levels of humor on the office.


That wasn't one excuse, that was his LIST of excuses he keeps on his Treo. He wouldn't use more than one at once, unless they matched and he really needed to.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

NoThru22 said:


> That wasn't one excuse, that was his LIST of excuses he keeps on his Treo. He wouldn't use more than one at once, unless they matched and he really needed to.


 he told michael a list of excuses, then listed more he didn't use... as illustrated below...



Aniketos said:


> "I'm not feeling so well. I've got a ton of work to do here. MSG allergy, peanut allergy. I just ate there last night."
> 
> Jim: Wow, thanks for taking all the excuses dude.
> 
> "Doctor appointment. Car trouble. Planter warts. Granddad fought in World War II. Use your head man, I keep mine in here. Look alive Halpert. Welcome back."


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

Lee L said:


> I also remember Michael saying something like "Its all-inclusive... and you know what that means" followed by a wink at some point. Obviously he was confusing Sandals with Hedonism.


This is how I took it too- the way he said it to me conveyed that he thought "all inclusive" meant that it was assumed he would be getting some action or there was some kind of sexual connotation to it


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

NoThru22 said:


> Wow. What episodes would you call the good ones then?


well, gay witch hunt was really up there, then there was another couple first half of this season that were really good.. i'll have to go back and check for the exact names.. i'm not saying this espisode sucked.. it just didn't have me laughing as hard as some of the other ones this season..


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

robbhimself said:


> ... i'm not saying this espisode sucked.. it just didn't have me laughing as hard as some of the other ones this season..


In order to properly enjoy the episode to its fullest, you can't be FFWDing through it.   That's like taking a best-selling novel and skipping chapters and then complaining that you don't see why it's a best-seller.

Try watching it again without FFWDing and you may enjoy it more.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Lee L said:


> I also remember Michael saying something like "Its all-inclusive... and you know what that means" followed by a wink at some point. Obviously he was confusing Sandals with Hedonism.


+1


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

The Flush said:


> Product placement works.


That's what she said.


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

miscellaneous said:


> I don't see why that's so hard to grasp.


That's what she said. (I'll stop now).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

numb and number said:


> (I'll stop now).


That's what she said.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Or he said.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> And I checked the Sandals website -





The Flush said:


> Product placement works.


I know! I was grumbling when I went to the site, thinking exactly that! Even with all my complaining about product placement, they managed to get me to their website!

I think it's clear I'm in the minority in thinking the product placement was so blatant, so I'll stop complaining about it.

Clearly some people don't mind the placement over-the-top. That's what she said.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

I took the Sandals thing as a joke. It seemed to me like they were kinda making fun of the whole thing. I don't know anything about the Sandals vacations but it sounds like a cheesy vacation destination.

So Michael was trying to be all romantic and bought this cheesy vacation instead. Add in his cheesy sales pitch for the resort and it kinda sounds like he's mocking Sandals.

That was my impression anyways.

GREAT episode, though! From the goose in the beginning to Dwight chunking his phone off the roof, I laughed all the way through.


----------



## mwl001 (Dec 5, 2002)

To set the record straight -- 

you are correct, generally, Sandals is viewed as an unimaginative cheesy vacation destination for those who wish to have everything set up for them, sort of like a cruise on land. The fact that Michael thinks all-inclusive is something great speaks both to his taste as well as to Sandals itself.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, I've never thought of an all-inclusive resort as a cheesy vacation destination. It's something I hope to be able to afford someday. I've loved the cruises I've taken, and to be able to have something like that, but stay in one place and experience all the sights and activities of that place would be great. Accordingly, I'd love to go to Sandals (or a similar place) sometime, but this episode in no way had any influence on that desire.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Wow, I've never thought of an all-inclusive resort as a cheesy vacation destination. It's something I hope to be able to afford someday. I've loved the cruises I've taken, and to be able to have something like that, but stay in one place and experience all the sights and activities of that place would be great. Accordingly, I'd love to go to Sandals (or a similar place) sometime, but this episode in no way had any influence on that desire.


The episode might not have, but all the talk about it in the thread might. I know I went and checked it out... not because of the episode itself, but because of all the discusion here.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Since we've drifted in that direction I'll mention that an all-inclusive resort is our preferred way to visit the Caribbean. Most of the Punta Cana resorts are all-inclusive. I'm not sure but I think that Sandals is considered among the upper end of the class - they're certainly priced that way.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Supfreak26 said:


> I took the Sandals thing as a joke. It seemed to me like they were kinda making fun of the whole thing. I don't know anything about the Sandals vacations but it sounds like a cheesy vacation destination.
> 
> So Michael was trying to be all romantic and bought this cheesy vacation instead. Add in his cheesy sales pitch for the resort and it kinda sounds like he's mocking Sandals.


The Benihana's placement is similarly a double-edged sword. The episode emphasized that you have to sit with strangers at a Benihana's, who might be annoying (Dwigt) or drunk and disorderly (Michael and "#4"). Plus the young guy made up 5 excuses so he wouldn't have to go, and Jim clearly expressed that he didn't want to go either - not exactly a ringing endorsement by those two characters.

I think that's one reason many didn't find the product placement in this episode too troubling - there are some negative connotations to the uses of these products/services.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Bananfish said:


> ... the young guy made up 5 excuses so he wouldn't have to go, and Jim clearly expressed that he didn't want to go either - not exactly a ringing endorsement by those two characters ... there are some negative connotations to the uses of these products/services.


I'd say that Ryan and Jim just preferred not to hang out with the other guys -- no matter if it was at Hooters or "Asian Hooters" (aka Benihana's). Their not wanting to go didn't reflect anything on the restaurant.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Also, how does product placement work? I always figured a company like Staples would be in conversations with NBC about how to incorporate ads into their shows. An agreement would be reached that The Office would put Staples ads in and Voila! we have a Staples shredder.

Does anyone think that that is how Benihana ended up as the restaurant of choice? Am I to believe the CEO of Benihana met with NBC, arranged a deal, and NBC told The Office, "Hey, you have to use Benihana in an upcoming episode. We made a deal." Does is not make infinitely more sense for the writers of the show to have just come up with the idea of using Benihana for its comic possibilities all by themselves? As well as Sandals? The whole point of The Office is to be a fake real-life documentary, right?

No question that there is specific and intentional product placement in The Office, but JUST BECAUSE YOU SEE A BRAND NAME YOU RECOGNIZE does not mean that that company paid NBC a bunch of money to make The Office put it in their show. At least in my mind it doesn't.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Greg


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

When there is "consideration" it appears in the credits. The monitors in Stamford, in particular, have (OK, had) a prominent white HP logo, and promotional consideration from HP generally appears in the credits. The Staples shredder was also modified compared to the retail one to accentuate the Staples logo. IIRC, Staples appeared in the credits for that ep. I think TGI Fridays pays when they have their office events at Fridays (e.g., the Dundie awards).

Apparently, neither Benihana nor Sandals paid for inclusion in this episode.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Wow, I've never thought of an all-inclusive resort as a cheesy vacation destination.


I sometimes participate/read a chat over at washingtonpost.com with their Travel section writers. There is definitely a group of elitist travels that have a particular idea about what a vacation should entail, and it would not involve Disney World, all-inclusive Caribbean resorts, cruises or any other "pedestrian" destination that would appeal to the masses. I agree with you, I think that people should go wherever they want and do what they enjoy (cruises don't appeal to me but I love Disney!) and I can't really think of any cheesy vacations.

Sorry for the way off-topic.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

I just saw a promo for the next The Office (airing January 4). It answers who Michael is taking to Sandals:


Spoiler



It's Jan


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

mwl001 said:


> To set the record straight --
> 
> you are correct, generally, Sandals is viewed as an unimaginative cheesy vacation destination for those who wish to have everything set up for them, sort of like a cruise on land. The fact that Michael thinks all-inclusive is something great speaks both to his taste as well as to Sandals itself.


To set your record straight, cruises can often be a great vacation - lots to do at the various locations you cruise to, stuff to do on the ship, etc. Just hope you don't get one of those diseases that make the news a couple of times a year! I've never been to an all-inclusive resort, but I don't think they're cheesy, if done properly at least. I have some relatives and friends whose opinions I trust who have had a great time at such resorts (not sure if any were at a Sandals resort, however).


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

gchance said:


> Greg


As I recall, the red Swingline didn't even exist until Office Space came out. They got thousands of requests for it and eventually developed and released the red stapler, one of which my sister gave me a few years ago for Christmas.

Would that be reverse product placement?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> When there is "consideration" it appears in the credits. The monitors in Stamford, in particular, have (OK, had) a prominent white HP logo, and promotional consideration from HP generally appears in the credits. The Staples shredder was also modified compared to the retail one to accentuate the Staples logo. IIRC, Staples appeared in the credits for that ep. *I think TGI Fridays pays when they have their office events at Fridays (e.g., the Dundie awards).*
> 
> Apparently, neither Benihana nor Sandals paid for inclusion in this episode.


It was Chili's, not Fridays.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Since we've drifted in that direction I'll mention that an all-inclusive resort is our preferred way to visit the Caribbean. Most of the Punta Cana resorts are all-inclusive. I'm not sure but I think that Sandals is considered among the upper end of the class - they're certainly priced that way.


Yeah my understanding is Sandals is a very nice resort. A friend of mine went there for his honeymoon recently and enjoyed it. I actually checked out their website after the show too.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

barrettd said:


> As I recall, the red Swingline didn't even exist until Office Space came out. They got thousands of requests for it and eventually developed and released the red stapler, one of which my sister gave me a few years ago for Christmas.
> 
> Would that be reverse product placement?


That was exactly my point, in response to the earlier poster saying that not every name-brand product you see is as a result of promotional consideration.

Greg


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

jradford said:


> No question that there is specific and intentional product placement in The Office, but JUST BECAUSE YOU SEE A BRAND NAME YOU RECOGNIZE does not mean that that company paid NBC a bunch of money to make The Office put it in their show. At least in my mind it doesn't.


the way i understand it, shows won't use brand names without compensation. That's why you see alot of masked or made up products. They'll use a cola instead of Coke. I was watching the DVD from season 2, and everytime they showed the vending machine, all of the candy and such was in the machine backwards so you couldn't see the brand name.

What does compensation entail? i'm sure that's negotiable... I have to ask my PR friend what the scoop is. I know his job is to get his client's products in different media... magazine features, talk shows, tv and movies... he calls them "hits".


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> the way i understand it, shows won't use brand names without compensation. That's why you see alot of masked or made up products. They'll use a cola instead of Coke. I was watching the DVD from season 2, and everytime they showed the vending machine, all of the candy and such was in the machine backwards so you couldn't see the brand name.
> 
> What does compensation entail? i'm sure that's negotiable... I have to ask my PR friend what the scoop is. I know his job is to get his client's products in different media... magazine features, talk shows, tv and movies... he calls them "hits".


I don't know if they have to pay to be included (it probably helps), but they certainly have to sign-off on having their brand represented on the show.

In the Dundies episode from last season, they originally planned on having Pam get so drunk that she threw up in the Chili's and Dwigt would run through the restaurant screaming that a woman has thrown up. When they presented the script to Chili's, they agreed to sign off on it on the condition that the scene was changed so that Pam only fell off her chair because she was too drunk.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

...but didn't Chili's pay for that inclusion? Of course they'd have some say over how the place was represented. I don't think that the company always has such rights.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

From what I read, the producers of The Office were the ones who approached Chili's because they wanted to use a real restaurant rather than making up something like the one in Office Space.

Chili's was initially reluctant to participate, but after they saw a few episodes of the show and read the script, they agreed to participate on the condition that the one change was made to the script (and worked with the show to build an exact replica of one of their restaurants on the Office soundstages).

B. J. Novak (Ryan) used to have a blog on the TV Guide website and he wrote about the situation when the episode originally aired.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

gchance said:


> Greg


I have one of those on my desk, plus an Initech mug so I can go around sipping coffee and saying "uh... yeah."


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Off topic...But, speaking of Office Space, where does the new World of Warcraft/Office Space commercial fit in the "product placement" continuum?

We've seen products "placed" into entertainment shows, but is that the first time an entertainment show has been "placed" into a commercial?


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

I think the Office Space ad fits into the "tie your product to a popular movie" trend that seems to be going on now. Seems like every blockbuster and/or Pixar/Disney movie cross-promotes with stuff that has nothing to do with it (like batteries or pizza or m&ms).

I must say that I think they did a good job on the ad. The target demo for WoW probably intersects quite well with Office Space fans.


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

Did anyone catch Jenna Fisher on the Late Show with Craig Ferguson the other night? She didn't talk about the show at all, but wow, did she look great!!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

My TiVo recorded that show but I haven't watched it yet. I have a wishlist set up to record her talk show appearances... because I always love the stories she tells and think she's a great guest. And yes, she always looks fabulous on these shows.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

grant33 said:


> I love the fact that his excuses kind of canceled each other out. He's allergic to MSG and peanuts yet he just ate there last night. Perfect example of the subtle levels of humor on the office.


They don't really cancel each other out. He ate there last night and the food had MSG and peanuts. It made him sick which made him late for work, so he had lots to do.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> They don't really cancel each other out. He ate there last night and the food had MSG and peanuts. It made him sick which made him late for work, so he had lots to do.


Obviously, you are are well-practiced in the art of excuse-making


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> the way i understand it, shows won't use brand names without compensation. That's why you see alot of masked or made up products.


Not true at all, although some legal departments are afraid of using trademarked images (logos) without approval from the owner. They could also be sued for libel if they place the product in a negative light.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Bondelev said:


> Not true at all, although some legal departments are afraid of using trademarked images (logos) without approval from the owner. They could also be sued for libel if they place the product in a negative light.


Which happened a couple of months ago with Heroes and InSinkErator: http://money.cnn.com/2006/10/17/commentary/mediabiz/index.htm?postversion=2006101711


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The InSinkErator episode of Heroes just aired last week on SciFi. I'll have to look 
at my copy to see if they edited out the brand name for the repeat showing.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

getbak said:


> Chili's was initially reluctant to participate, but after they saw a few episodes of the show and read the script, they agreed to participate on the condition that the one change was made to the script (and worked with the show to build an exact replica of one of their restaurants on the Office soundstages).


Was that in "The Dundies"? I thought the change to the script involved Pam getting tipsy. I think Jenna wrote about it in her blog, iirc.

Chili's did not want to have it appear as if their waitstaff was over-serving an intoxicated patron. So in the script, Pam was stealing sips from other people's drinks and getting increasingly tipsy as the evening went on.

Maybe they asked for both changes? I can understand them not wanting to show someone throwing up in a Chili's bathroom.



getbak said:


> In the Dundies episode from last season, they originally planned on having Pam get so drunk that she threw up in the Chili's and Dwigt would run through the restaurant screaming that a woman has thrown up. When they presented the script to Chili's, they agreed to sign off on it on the condition that the scene was changed so that Pam only fell off her chair because she was too drunk.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

getreal said:


> I'd say that Ryan and Jim just preferred not to hang out with the other guys -- no matter if it was at Hooters or "Asian Hooters" (aka Benihana's). Their not wanting to go didn't reflect anything on the restaurant.


I don't really disagree with you, but there are some restaurants out there that I would put up with some pretty mediocre company to eat at. And from Benihana's perspective, I could totally see them pushing a "We're uncomfortable with this because Benihana's is such a terrific place to eat that Jim and Ryan would want to go" mentality at the producers.

You bring up a third "negative" point to the Benihana's product placement - calling it the "Asian Hooters" is probably not exactly the type of publicity that they'd be looking for.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Bananfish said:


> You bring up a third "negative" point to the Benihana's product placement - calling it the "Asian Hooters" is probably not exactly the type of publicity that they'd be looking for.


At least not until they change the waitresses' uniforms.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

They are up to 6 deleted scenes on the nbc web site. They are pretty good


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I was cringing when Michael couldn't tell which waitress had whispered in his ear. 

I liked Merideth's reply when asked if she wanted a Margirita. 

"Too sweet...' She was carrying a half bottle of vodka, and a large drinking cup with pure clear liquir. She was very happy with her party choice.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Very good episode. I watched it again last night. Strange how shows are funnier the 2nd time around. Especially without the cold that I had last week. 

I like how they finally broke Angela by having Dwigt win the raffle.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

EvilMidniteBombr said:


> Very good episode. I watched it again last night. Strange how shows are funnier the 2nd time around. Especially without the cold that I had last week.
> 
> I like how they finally broke Angela by having Dwigt win the raffle.


It is better the 2nd time because you look for all the little things that were mentioned here in the thread..


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> When there is "consideration" it appears in the credits. The monitors in Stamford, in particular, have (OK, had) a prominent white HP logo, and promotional consideration from HP generally appears in the credits. The Staples shredder was also modified compared to the retail one to accentuate the Staples logo. IIRC, Staples appeared in the credits for that ep. I think TGI Fridays pays when they have their office events at Fridays (e.g., the Dundie awards).
> 
> Apparently, neither Benihana nor Sandals paid for inclusion in this episode.


I get Staples email sale notices and they plugged the appearance of their shredder ahead of time.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Did they say whether or not it could be used to make salad?


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Did they say whether or not it could be used to make salad?




I'm glad I'm bad about deleting my email. I found the email:


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

Nog-a-saki anyone? :up:

Just imagine what this year's Christmas episode might have been. 

Stupid writers.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

We noticed a few things watching it this year that we missed last year, like when Kevin snuck out of Angela's party at the end.


----------

